# Updating Series1 Tivo to ver. 3.0 (software)



## hotlanta (Jun 9, 2009)

How do I do this without a landline (I only have majicjack/VoIP) please?

I have purchased and installed the TurboNet card, but as I understand it I need software ver. 3.0 on the Tivo box before I can update thru the TurboNet card.

Thx for the help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need a real phone service (not to knock MJ as a voice service), or download an image to install on the drive.


----------



## hotlanta (Jun 9, 2009)

So, that would leave the image as my only option. How do I do it please? Thx.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

hotlanta said:


> So, that would leave the image as my only option. How do I do it please? Thx.


The easiest way is to buy Instantcake from DVRUpgrade.

The other way is to beg an image and use MFSLive or WinMFS.


----------



## hotlanta (Jun 9, 2009)

Let's go for option 2 - the image. Now what do I do please? Thx.


----------



## jbserra (Apr 20, 2002)

I thought you could just pull the hard drive and put the NIC drivers on the older Tivo software versions. That's how I remember doing it before the 3.X update.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

jbserra said:


> I thought you could just pull the hard drive and put the NIC drivers on the older Tivo software versions. That's how I remember doing it before the 3.X update.


Yes, that could be done. But, IMHO, if you're going to pull the drive, why not just get a large drive and image with 3.0?



hotlanta said:


> Let's go for option 2 - the image. Now what do I do please? Thx.


Go to:

http://www.mfslive.org

Then, check your PM.


----------



## hotlanta (Jun 9, 2009)

I have tried everything to update the software version from 1.3..... to 3.0. I tried MFSLive, can't figure out how to make it do what I want. 

I even tried InstantCake. Upon boot up it does it's thing and then says the "First target drive is too small!"

Now when I put the drive back in Tivo, it does not go past the screen that says "Your PTV receiver is starting up, please wait a moment". I hear the drive running for a while, then nothing. The screen is still stuck with that message.

Any idea how to fix this mess? Why does InstantCake say the drive is too small.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Your drive must be locked. Try to execute qunlock with your mfslive disc. If it's not there, search qunlock and download it and execute it.


----------



## cherokeepilot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm trying to upgrade a 250g to a 1tb drive and am also getting the target is too small error....

I've tried to search the forums, but the search function keeps logging me off for some reason..

I've upgraded at least a dozen tivos in the past, but this is the first I've gone beyond 200g with, and it's NOT acting the same.. Any help would be appreciated!!

-Steve


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

What tools are you using? Did you try to unlock the drive?


----------

